# A nice rod build -



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haven't done a rod in a long time.
This Xmas, I decided to build a perch rod for the wife.
She likes longer rods (like a steelie rod).
Since she tends to set the hook like a puppet, the longer rod doesn't give her "perch elbow".

The blank started out as an 8-weight, 11 foot flyrod blank from The Rodmakers Shop (thanks guys!).
After mounting the handle, we played with weights and decided where to cut it back.
The finished product ended up 9 1/2 foot long.
All guides are silicone carbide, so braided line can't hurt them.

I made the "Perch Goddess" and "Creekcrawler" logo myself.
Now, she says she won't fish with it 'cause it's too pretty!

Let me know what you think-


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

very cool!!! Awesome job!


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice rod. It should be a fun little rod to go perching with!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

That's some great work!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweet looking rod that's my next tackle challenge, learning to make my own.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

. . I prefer longer perch rods also, mine is a 7 footer!


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice work creek crawler! She should be proud to fish that rod.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

awesome wraps!!! What kind of thread do you use?!?


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tell her never to pretty to fish with.LOL

Only ashamed not to fish with it!

Very nice job keep up the good work.


----------

